# Touche "entrée/retour" Mac !



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour, Ancien PCiste depuis plusieurs années, j'ai décidé de passer à la Mac génération, et en suis fort heureux. Ma configuration : Mac OS X 10.6.8 / version Darwin 10.8.0 (je ne sais pas si je suis sous Lion, Snow)... je ne maitrise pas encore la bête ! Désolé pour la présentation du message, mais c'est tout l'objet de ma question : "Comment effectuer un simple "retour à la ligne" (touche entrée/retour)... je suis confronté au problème sur internet, mail, textedit etc... j'ai pris soin de consulter l'aide dans "Préférence/system/clavier", mais sans succès. D'ailleurs, je me rend compte qu'en tapant mon texte, la "shift" P ou M pour obtenir la majuscule ne fonctionne pas (certainement lié à d'autres raccourcis ?) ... quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ? Merci à vous ! :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Rien de compliqué pour le "retour" :







 ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a peut-être d'autres versions de claviers. A voir. Mais le principe est le même.
Et je pense que c'est pareil pour un clavier PC sous windows, non ?
Mais si tu n'arrives pas non plus à taper une majuscule tu dois avoir un problème avec ton clavier.


edit/Pourquoi "shift" P ou M ? 
Pour taper une majuscule tu appuies sur la touche avec une petite flèche qui monte (à gauche, la 2e en partant du bas).
Pour rester en majuscules c'est la touche juste au-dessus.
Sur un clavier alu : touche "shift" et au-dessus touche "caps lock".


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour PoorMonsteR, merci pour ton ébauche de réponse. Juste une précision, je maitrise depuis bien longtemps l'informatique et l'utilisation d'un clavier (chose que je n'avais pas précisé au début de mon message). J'ai effectivement envoyé ce post, car je me suis dit que sur un Mac, l'utilisation du clavier était peut-être différente d'un PC. Je résume donc mon soucis: touche "entrée" n'a aucun effet, et le shift (petite flèche vers le haut dont tu parles) ou maj + lettre M ou P (pour obtenir la majuscule) n'a aucun effet non plus, alors que sur les autres lettres, cela fonctionne bien... peut-être y a t il une configuration particulièrement "clavier" à faire ? (je suis bien en configuration clavier Français) ou j'ai un problème physique du clavier ???


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Août 2011)

Question bête : tu as Mac OS 10.6.8 (c'est donc Snow Leopard), mais sur quelle machine ?

Macbook ?
iMac ?
...
...

*PC ?*


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour Simbouesse, je suis sur imac, acheté il y a une semaine... processeur intel core i5 2.5GHz.


----------



## ziommm (25 Août 2011)

As-tu essayé simplement de changer de clavier, histoire de voir si ce n'est pas celui fournit avec la bête qui est défectueux ?


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour ziommm, non, je n'ai pas encore essayé, car j'essaye d'identifier le problème d'une fausse manipulation de ma part avant de retourner chez le revendeur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

Question: Est ce que le voyant "diode verte" du clavier (sans fil pour moi) doit toujours rester allumée ? Me concernant, le voyant est éteint, bien que j'arrive à utiliser le clavier. Le niveau des piles du clavier = 79%... par contre, lorsque je souhaite vérifier la config du clavier bluetooth, le système ne le détecte pas ???


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Août 2011)

poba23 a dit:


> Bonjour Simbouesse, je suis sur imac, acheté il y a une semaine... processeur intel core i5 2.5GHz.





Ok

Ben comme dit Ziommm, essaies un autre clavier.
A priori, tu sais te servir d'un ordinateur et celui là ne t'écoute pas... 

Le voyant vert t'indique simplement si tu a verrouillé Maj, rien à voir avec la batterie !


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Je parlais du voyant vert de l'interrupteur du clavier, celui qui montre que le clavier est synchronisé. J'ai fait une capture écran si ça peut vous aider !


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Août 2011)

Ton clavier à bien l'air connecté comme tu as pu le constater toi même.
Cela peut donc venir d'une défaillance matériel... ça arrive...

Tu devrais essayer avec un claver "standard" non Apple, pour vérifier que les combinaisons de touches qui te posent problème fonctionnent bien sur un autre clavier.

Si c'est le cas, ton clavier Apple est défaillant. Tu peux légitimement et légalement demander son remplacement.

Bon courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2011)

poba23 a dit:


> je me suis dit que sur un Mac, l'utilisation du clavier était peut-être différente d'un PC. Je résume donc mon soucis: touche "entrée" n'a aucun effet, et le shift (petite flèche vers le haut dont tu parles) ou maj + lettre M ou P (pour obtenir la majuscule) n'a aucun effet non plus, alors que sur les autres lettres, cela fonctionne bien...



Effectivement l'utilisation d'un clavier Mac est différente de celle d'un clavier PC, mais pas sur les points que tu soulèves, ton clavier me parait être défectueux (et comme il est toujours sous garantie &#8230; ).

La différence entre un clavier Mac et un clavier PC tient pour l'essentiel en ce que le clavier Mac a bien deux touches "shift" comme le clavier PC, mais que contrairement au clavier PC, il n'a pas de touche "shift lock", mais a à la place une touche "Maj Lock".

Ceci implique deux choses :

1) les touches shift ne débloquent pas la touche "Maj Lock", il faut réappuyer dessus pour la débloquer,

2) L'effet de la touche "Maj Lock" est de bloquer le clavier en mode "majuscules", c'est à dire que pour (presque*) toutes les touches comportant une lettre, si cette touche est enfoncée, tu obtient la majuscule correspondante, mais par contre, pour les autres touches, elle n'a aucun effet. Exemple : "É" est bien la majuscule de "é", donc avec "maj lock" tu obtiens bien "É" et non pas "2" avec la touche "é". Par contre, "§" n'a pas de majuscule, donc avec "maj lock" actif, tu obtiens toujours "§" avec cette touche, et pas "6" (pareil pour "," tu n'obtiens pas "?" mais toujours ",").

(*) Exception qui confirme la règle : "Ç" ne peut-être obtenu qu'avec la combinaison "Option + ç", (Option est le vrai nom de la touche "alt" sur Mac) avec "Maj Lock" actif, tu obtiens toujours "ç", faut bien un minimum d'incohérence pour pimenter la vie, hein


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

As-tu essayé d'utiliser un de tes vieux claviers (si c'est possible) ?


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Merci à tous pour votre précieuse aide, je vais suivre vos conseils et effectuer un test en magasin de mon clavier à savoir s'il est reconnu sur toutes ses fonctions, à défaut d'avoir un autre clavier chez moi, mis à part un clavier pc de mon ordi portable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

Je viens d'effectuer un petit test avec la fonction "afficher visualiseur clavier", qui permet de vérifier si les touches clavier répondent lors de la frappe des touches. Résultat = la touche "entrée" ne répond pas, donc j'en déduit que cela doit être une défaillance clavier physique. Petite autre question: savez-vous la différence entre l'affichage langue Français (simple) et Français (123 numérique) ?


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

Oui
Les chiffres, et leur réaction face à Maj Lock


----------



## poba23 (25 Août 2011)

Bonsoir ... suite et fin me concernant !
... et oui, la touche retour fonctionne, comme vous pouvez le voir !
Echange auprès du magasin, procédure très difficile pour un simple échange de clavier, car on me demandait de tout ramener (souris et écran) pour retour au SAV d'Apple, avec délai de 2 semaines d'attente ! 
Bref, à force de négociations, j'ai pu obtenir l'échange simple du clavier avec accord exceptionnel d'Apple ...
Nouveau clavier = tout Ok !
Merci encore à toutes et tous pour la rapidité de vos réponses et pour votre aide !
@+


----------

